# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Using aromasin and clomid for pubertal gyno reversal

## lidding

I've read online that some people were able to get rid of their gyno with aromasin and I made the mistake of buying that instead of nolvadex , I have access to a little bit of clomid too and I would like to know the chances of getting rid of my pubertal gyno, here are some pictures and info, my gyno has put me into depression and made me quit lifting and I lost most of my gains, I want to see if there's a chance I can reverse it with the stuff I currently have

I am 17, the gyno is from puberty, I currently weigh 130lbs and am 5'8ft tall I can feel a lump under both and have had this for about less than 1 year

----------


## austinite

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...etro-gyno.html

----------


## jimmyinkedup

http://forums.steroid.com/pct-post-c...erms-only.html

----------

